# Falcon - How to re-use samples from expansion packs?



## liquidlino (Oct 11, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

Load a preset and hit the edit button. This will at least allow you to tweak a preset. Usually the access to the raw set of multisamples is prohibited / they’re typically encrypted.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Ah that's a shame - I was half expecting this to be the case, as I couldn't find anywhere to do it. I sort of half chose the free expansion packs based on the number and size of samples... not that I'm unhappy with my choice, they're great packs (I got Lo-Fi and Inner Dimensions, both excellent), but a real shame that I can't properly leverage the contents. Just did a test, and I can edit a preset, and if I choose Save Program and Samples, it saves the edited program, but doesn't save out the samples, so I guess they just stay inside the encrypted pack - at least this is something - just have to always start from a preset, and I'm guessing there's no way of bringing samples together from different presets. Thanks for replying. I don't have Kontact, is this how Kontact works as well - you can't access the samples inside packs?


It depends. Most commercially released sample libraries do work this way to protect their content, so Kontakt libraries are mostly all encrypted in NCW files as well. Some vendors do add WAVs or choose not to encrypt though, but those are exceptions.

If you want to leverage samples I recommend having a look at some of the sample packs by Simon Stockhausen and @Empty Vessel - and also check out the Plogue Sfz libraries by Karoryfer Samples (they come with the multisampled WAVs). Of course licensing terms still do apply, but if you want to create patches for your own use in Falcon using third party samples, those are some great vendors.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

Stockhausen:






patchpool.de | Sounds and Presets by Simon Stockhausen | Falcon Air







patchpool.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

I have created great Falcon patches using these samples:









Ghosts: WAV Audio - emptyvessel


A collection of drones, tones to create playable instruments, background layers, stabs and fx noises full of dust, noise and crackles. Dark, lofi textures to suit a range of genres in WAV format for any sampler or DAW.ALL sounds in the demo are from the pack, NO EQ, NO FX, no samplers, just dropped




store.emptyvessel.co.nz


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

And this is a video I keep re-posting somehow. It’s some mayhem I created using Karoryfer samples in Voltage Modular. It it SUCH an advantage to have the actual samples available unlocked for you to use… I can’t overstate how cool that is… Nothing particularly musical going on here, but it does prove a point


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

Greg’s samples (Empty Vessel) are great, mostly ambient field recordings, noises and gritty stuff like that. Very very usable.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I will check out those libraries you've linked to, sounds very interesting. I have splice - but I tend to find Splice stuff is already "produced" if you know what I mean - it's like a giant bag of ready to use song starter samples for folk that don't know how to make their own music yet. Hard to find quality actual samples in there. Black Octopus stuff seems good though. And KSHMR of course.


The stuff you already have access to may still prove useful. Load them in Falcon and IRCAM stretch them into complete obliteration - and start from there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Ah nice - I've got Voltage Modular, it's fantastic too.... I really really like the Host VST module, as you can load fx etc straight into patches in Voltage Modular - only discovered it last week - had VM for a year, but never clicked with it, as the built in fx are, well, uninspiring and so much effort to always have to setup fx chains. But now I don't! Made some wicked bass patches last week.


Make sure to check the PSP collection. It has fantastic effects for VM and it is on sale right now for $49 which is a no brainer price.


----------



## emptyvessel (Oct 11, 2021)

I've got a pack mostly done in Falcon, way overdue release for various reasons. I just want to revisit it in light of the recent update, see if anything there can be added, also I finally had time to go through the LUA documentation and work out how to do custom UIs. Certainly I don't intend to lock the samples in my pack, as I never do in any of my packs, I am very happy if people can use them in other ways and other plugins! In the mean time, as Temme mentioned, Simon has some great stuff available and knows Falcon inside out!
IMO Kontakt dev just proves too much of a temptation for most sound designers as the obvious low hanging fruit but tbh I like to take the less travelled path and I am massively more inspired by Falcon. I hope that with a bit more 3rd party support, more people will get to see what it can do. It's a real desert island instrument for me, IMO the built-in FX are un-matched even though a few other powerhouse synths come close.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 12, 2021)

That’ll be an insta-buy Greg. Can I pre-order?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 12, 2021)

Empty Vessel said:


> I finally had time to go through the LUA documentation and work out how to do custom UIs


There is a current thread on here Greg, discussing just this as basically “the holy grail” for Falcon power users. If you’d make a video tutorial I’d gladly buy it as a course!


----------



## digitallysane (Oct 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> If you’d make a video tutorial I’d gladly buy it as a course!


++


----------



## Lindon (Oct 12, 2021)

I did one Falcon library, available form KVRAudio here (only $19.00):









Ambicon by Channel Robot - Presets for Falcon


Buy Ambicon by Channel Robot - Was $19.00; Save $14.44 until 16 Jan 2023! - Presets for Falcon




www.kvraudio.com





-- in case you all missed it.


----------



## emptyvessel (Oct 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> That’ll be an insta-buy Greg. Can I pre-order?


absolutely, please send 2 Emu samplers asap and I will send a d/l link when ready  

Regarding the custom UI tutorial, sure ok I'll give that some thought.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 12, 2021)

Empty Vessel said:


> absolutely, please send 2 Emu samplers asap and I will send a d/l link when ready


LOL. You know I would LOVE to still go through with that, don’t you? Just the other day I was contemplating it. To think that some new Arturia Pigments soundset in 2022 would have presets containing samples that have somehow passed the DAC of MY Esi32 or 5000 Ultra… ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 12, 2021)

Empty Vessel said:


> Regarding the custom UI tutorial, sure ok I'll give that some thought.


I figure there are 5 people on here who’d buy it…


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I figure there are 5 people on here who’d buy it…


I'd buy that for a dollar! (Or quite a bit more.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 14, 2021)

Thanks Bee! I've been thinking how to further convince @Empty Vessel (besides sending him a bunch of obsolete but lovely Emulator hardware, that’ll increase FedEx’s YTD profits tenfold) and I have concluded we may have to aim directly for the man’s heart and do something nice for Finnegan?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks Bee! I've been thinking how to further convince @Empty Vessel (besides sending him a bunch of obsolete but lovely Emulator hardware, that’ll increase FedEx’s YTD profits tenfold) and I have concluded we may have to aim directly for the man’s heart and do something nice for Finnegan?


I'm more of a kidnap and threat sort of person, but okay.

Happy Birthday Finnegan! You are gorgeous!

Please set up a DONATE button to buy Finnegan a saucer of milk.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

Lindon said:


> I did one Falcon library, available form KVRAudio here (only $19.00):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ambicon rocks, by the way! Well, it more sort of evolves, texturises and enhances, but it is very good!

Channel Robot rocks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Usually the access to the raw set of multisamples is prohibited / they’re typically encrypted.



If the editing is not locked, you can still copy the zones to a fresh patch. That should work without problems.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It depends. Most commercially released sample libraries do work this way to protect their content, so Kontakt libraries are mostly all encrypted in NCW files as well. Some vendors do add WAVs or choose not to encrypt though, but those are exceptions.
> 
> If you want to leverage samples I recommend having a look at some of the sample packs by Simon Stockhausen and @Empty Vessel - and also check out the Plogue Sfz libraries by Karoryfer Samples (they come with the multisampled WAVs). Of course licensing terms still do apply, but if you want to create patches for your own use in Falcon using third party samples, those are some great vendors.


While I have found Kontakt instruments I can’t edit - Such as adding note bending to Albion One - I haven’t found any ncw files I can’t use elsewhere in Kontakt. I haven’t experimented widely, but when I have tried it, ncw files can be dragged and dropped into Bioscape. Or you could, for example, add flute samples from one Kontakt library over an oboe from another one. Not that there is much need to do that with multis being easier for most purposes.


----------



## Lindon (Oct 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Ambicon rocks, by the way! Well, it more sort of evolves, texturises and enhances, but it is very good!
> 
> Channel Robot rocks!


oh now... we're coming over all embarrassed over here...thanks tho, and yes exactly what Ambicon is designed to do - evolve around you..


----------



## Br0Haha (Oct 23, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> New Falcon user here - I got it at the weekend with the 2x free expansions. Was hoping to leverage the included samples in the expansions and/or the factory presets, but I can't seem to figure out how to get to them, any one give me a pointer? BTW - loving it so far, Falcon is amazing. Everything I hoped for, and honestly, I don't find it difficult to use at all to create patches, and sounds beautiful.


Perhaps this will help? It's from a response I received from UVI Support:

_You can access the samples included in most of our soundbanks in Falcon from the Mapping zone or the LIST tab,

Once you have selected a sample you can export it from the OSC's menu: _







This will allow you to export the samples one at a time. 

Just to clarify (for those who are still fairly new to Falcon, like myself): OSC, as used here, implies Oscillator, not Open Sound Control. "Menu" refers to the 'hamburger', (three short horizontal lines,) just to the right of the gears icon shown in the image above.

Use of the List view can make it easier to find the specific samples you want. Right-click on the sample's waveform and choose Play Selection, to audition it before saving.


----------



## Br0Haha (Oct 24, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> This is awesome! Thank you so much for finding out about this and sharing back. Works a treat - just saved out a few of the useful textures from lo-fi pack.
> 
> I'll share some things I learnt the last few days:
> 
> ...


So glad you found this useful. I had the same question, and received a great response from their support team. Glad to share.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2021)

Br0Haha said:


> Perhaps this will help? It's from a response I received from UVI Support:
> 
> _You can access the samples included in most of our soundbanks in Falcon from the Mapping zone or the LIST tab,
> 
> ...


I just finally had a chance to put this into practice. I knew it would be possible one way or another, but I hadn't spent the time playing around to try to find it. Thank you so much for saving me so much time - and, since synths, computers, and modern life generally are not my forte, I might have tried something stupidly convoluted like recording each sample by playing it and bouncing it in my DAW. This is great! Such a big help.


----------



## Br0Haha (Oct 25, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I just finally had a chance to put this into practice. I knew it would be possible one way or another, but I hadn't spent the time playing around to try to find it. Thank you so much for saving me so much time - and, since synths, computers, and modern life generally are not my forte, I might have tried something stupidly convoluted like recording each sample by playing it and bouncing it in my DAW. This is great! Such a big help.


Glad to help. I suppose every solution, aside from the correct one could be considered "stupidly convoluted". Glad to help you avoid goin' down that rabbit hole.


----------

